# Power mac G5 bi-pro ne répond plus



## saphie (17 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Voilà, mon Power mac G5 bi-pro (de 2005) ne répond plus. (OS 10.4.11)
Il s'est d'abord allumé normalement, mais soudainement un voile gris est apparu me bloquant tout le système et le message qui c'est affiché alors m'a demandé de redémarrer le mac.
J'ai donc appuyé sur le bouton et lorsqu'il redémarre rien ne s'affiche, rien est opérationnel, j'ai même dù insérer le CD Apple Hardware Test manuellement !
mais le mac ne le reconnait même pas après avoir fait toutes les manips "touches" : pomme +Option+R+R, ou touche majuscule enfoncée etc, 
Ensuite il s'est mis à hyper-ventiler, plus aucune touche ne répond, ni la souris. Je l'ai alors rééteint en appuyant longtemps sur le bouton de démarrage. j'ai absolument tout débranché.
J'ai essayé de le rallumer, mais il s'est mis encore à "hyper-ventiler" et rien ne fonctionne. L'écran est allumé mais reste noir. 


Je précise que le voyant d'état de veille reste constamment éteint.
J'ai aussi fait la manip du "reset"

Que se passe t'il ? 
aidez-moi, car c'est mon outil de travail !  

Un grand merci par avance si vous pouvez m'aider.


----------



## Onmac (17 Mai 2011)

Ça ressemble à un proc HS. 
Enlève un proc, voit s'il démarre. Si oui, ta un proc de mort
Si non, essaye avec l'autre. 
As tu regardé l'assistance d'Apple.
De plus, il me semble que le sujet à déjà était abordé 
ici: http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4...arrage-impossible-ecran-gris-noir-689282.html


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Mai 2011)

Carte mere ou pross HS surement mais d'abard reset SMU + Teste cg et ram


----------



## saphie (17 Mai 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Ça ressemble à un proc HS.
> Enlève un proc, voit s'il démarre. Si oui, ta un proc de mort
> Si non, essaye avec l'autre.
> As tu regardé l'assistance d'Apple.
> ...




Merci pour votre réponse,
Je ne sais pas ce que signifie "proc".
L'assistance d'apple fait toujours référence au cd fourni pour identifier les pannes, mais lorsque je met le cd (manuellement car aucune touches clavier est opérantes), j'appuie sur la touche C et rien ne se passe...
Quant au sujet déjà abordé, je ne vois pas apparaître de solutions...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h34 ----------




-oldmac- a dit:


> Carte mere ou pross HS surement mais d'abard reset SMU + Teste cg et ram



Merci également pour votre réponse,
Si le "reset" est le petit bouton placé non loin des barrettes mémoires, je l'ai déjà fait, mais cela n'a rien changé...
Test cg et ram, comment dois-je procéder ?


----------



## Onmac (18 Mai 2011)

Proc= processeur


----------



## saphie (18 Mai 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Ça ressemble à un proc HS.
> Enlève un proc, voit s'il démarre. Si oui, ta un proc de mort
> Si non, essaye avec l'autre.
> As tu regardé l'assistance d'Apple.
> ...




Mais quel processeur dois-je enlever ? et quel autre ? merci d'éclairer ma lanterne


----------



## Onmac (18 Mai 2011)

Tu enlève un processeur au hasard, tu voit si il démarre.
Ensuite tu enlève le second processeur et tu remet le premier.


----------



## iMacounet (18 Mai 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Tu enlève un processeur au hasard, tu voit si il démarre.
> Ensuite tu enlève le second processeur et tu remet le premier.


Pour ça, il faut démonter la carte mère il me semble ! 
Mais je ne me souviens plus trop comment j'avais demonté le mien ...


----------



## saphie (18 Mai 2011)

Terrible ! grand moment de solitude, 
J'ai effectivement démonté les  bi-proc et voilà le résultat : une coulée verdâtre avec oxidation sur  les proc : sur l'un d'eux il manque même des composants ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dès à présent 2 possibilités : 
1-  je trouve deux bi-proc de 2,7 ghz, mais j'ai entendu dire que les  ventilateurs sont incontrolable et qu'il est nécessaire de les  paramétrer avec un CD que seuls les techniciens d'Apple possèdent.
2- Acheter un autre G5 identique au mien (je n'ai pas les finances pour acheter un mac neuf équivalent).
j'ai  un disque dur empli comme un uf que je n'ai pas pu sauvegarder, il me  faut absolument récupérer ses données (je pensais le monter en deuxième  disque sur un G5 d'occas.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Pouvez-vous m'aider à trouver le matériel de l'une ou l'autre possibilité ?
merci par avance de vos réponses car je suis vraiment anéantie.


----------



## Onmac (18 Mai 2011)

Tu peut toujours démonté le disque dur et le mettre dans un boitier externe ( c'est du 3,5")


----------



## iMacounet (18 Mai 2011)

En effet, ton processeur est HS.

Tu peux tenter de vendre celui ci pour pièces, et mettre ton disque dur, dans un autre PowerMac G5.


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Mai 2011)

Ou tout simplement réparer ton mac, les seul composants qui manque sont des résistance CMS. Vite plonge les 2 pross dans de l'eau déminéraliser (important), ça va arrêter la corrosion, pris pour que les pistes sois pas corroder, tu ressoude la résistance (facile), sinon tu en trouve une autre (je doit avoir les datasheets du PM G5 quelque part et ceux du PPC FX 970, pour avoir la valeur des res). Le plus dur après c'est de refaire le système de refroidissement (quoique si tu a déjà fait du watercooling sur PC, c'est simple, de plus y'a des tuto sur le net). Je suis presque sur qu'il est réparable mais il faut agir maintenant, j'imagine que le liquide à içi atteint la CM, donc bain pour tout le monde ! et vite, le liquide est TRES corrosif, d&#8217;ailleurs c'est pour cela qu'il fuit car il attaque les joints et après détruit tout sur son passage

Au fait, la fuite du liquide de refroidissement, est sur tout les G5 watercooler, c'est un vis caché non reconnu par Apple, mais c'est entièrement de leur faute, n'achète pas le même modèle, ni aucun PM G5 watercooler, tu auras le même problème,, et les G5 sont peu fiable, préfère un Mac Pro first gen ou un mini intel qui sera bien plus puissant, pour le DD tu le met dans un boitier externe, c'est du SATA en 3.5'

Si tu as besoin d'aide pour le G5, envoie moi un MP, si tu souhaite t'en séparer, un PM G5 ça ferait bien dans ma collection :love: envoie moi un MP


----------



## saphie (19 Mai 2011)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Ou tout simplement réparer ton mac, les seul composants qui manque sont des résistance CMS. Vite plonge les 2 pross dans de l'eau déminéraliser (important), ça va arrêter la corrosion, pris pour que les pistes sois pas corroder, tu ressoude la résistance (facile), sinon tu en trouve une autre (je doit avoir les datasheets du PM G5 quelque part et ceux du PPC FX 970, pour avoir la valeur des res). Le plus dur après c'est de refaire le système de refroidissement (quoique si tu a déjà fait du watercooling sur PC, c'est simple, de plus y'a des tuto sur le net). Je suis presque sur qu'il est réparable mais il faut agir maintenant, j'imagine que le liquide à içi atteint la CM, donc bain pour tout le monde ! et vite, le liquide est TRES corrosif, dailleurs c'est pour cela qu'il fuit car il attaque les joints et après détruit tout sur son passage
> 
> Au fait, la fuite du liquide de refroidissement, est sur tout les G5 watercooler, c'est un vis caché non reconnu par Apple, mais c'est entièrement de leur faute, n'achète pas le même modèle, ni aucun PM G5 watercooler, tu auras le même problème,, et les G5 sont peu fiable, préfère un Mac Pro first gen ou un mini intel qui sera bien plus puissant, pour le DD tu le met dans un boitier externe, c'est du SATA en 3.5'
> 
> Si tu as besoin d'aide pour le G5, envoie moi un MP, si tu souhaite t'en séparer, un PM G5 ça ferait bien dans ma collection :love: envoie moi un MP



Bonjour,
Suite à votre avis, je me lance dans l'aventure pour tenter de réparer mon G5, mais il va être important que vous m'aidiez
Je  souhaiterais savoir comment ressouder les composants, le fer à  utiliser, la température, le métal, y-a-t'il des vidéos à ce sujet ?
Savoir  si mes composants qui se ressemblent à l'identique peuvent être mis en  place aléatoirement aux emplacements requis, en effet je me retrouve  avec 3 composants identiques et je ne sais pas quels étaient leurs  places exacte bien que j'ai identifié les endroits manquant ou ils  étaient placés.
Pourquoi dois-je refaire le système de refroidissement ? et comment ? y-a-t'il des vidéos à ce sujet ?
Merci pour votre réponse
Cordialement

Je n'ai pas pu vous envoyer de MP car votre boîte est pleine et n'accepte plus de messages...


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Mai 2011)

Pour les résistances, retrouver les valeur va être très difficile, le mieux est de se passer d'un processeur (en l'enlevant tout simplement). Pour refaire le système de refroidissement y'avait un tuto sur le net (new passer sur macgé il y a quelques années).

Voila


----------



## Buebo du châlet (15 Juin 2011)

J'en ai trois en panne les mêmes que les tiens, avec les mêmes symptômes, un conseil : laisse tomber, récupère ton disque dur pour le mettre en externe et achète autre chose mais pas de PPC, même d'occasion. Ta tour peut faire un tabouret très original.


----------



## Onmac (18 Juin 2011)

Dit Buebo du châlet, si tu en as trois HS, tu m'en échangerai un ?  
On voit ça en MP ?


----------



## Buebo du châlet (19 Juin 2011)

Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Onmac (22 Juin 2011)

Alors? Il re-fonctionne pour finir ? 
@Buebo du châlet:
Je t'ai envoyé un MP concernant demande d'infos.


----------



## Buebo du châlet (22 Juin 2011)

J'ai été très occupé par la fête de la musique d'où mon silence, donc je suis d'accord avec ta proposition, aussi suite à ton dernier message je les ai fait fonctionner tous les trois et toujours le même problème pour tous : la mise en veille !!!! Aussi je me suis aperçu en farfouillant dans "à propos de Mac" que l'un des trois est un 2GhZ, est-ce que celui-là t'intéresse plus particulièrement. En même je suis curieux de la manip que tu peux faire car ça pourrait me servir de faire repartir les deux autres : échange d'expérience ! Pour le moment je travaille sur un vieux G4 qui n'est jamais tombé en panne et j'ai deux G4 !! et jamais eu de soucis.


----------

